# منتديات القانون الخاص > قانون المرافعات والتحكيم >  ذكاء محامى و دهاء قاضى

## محمد محيى الدين

ذكاء محامى و دهاء قاضى 


عندما كادت هيئة المحكمة أن تنطق بحكم الإعدام على قاتل زوجته والتي لم يتم العثور 

على جثتها رغم توافر كل الأدلة التي تدين الزوج.. وقف محامى الدفاع يتعلق بأى قشة 

لينقذ موكله.. 

ثم قال للقاضي: ليصدر حكماً بالإعدام على قاتل.. لابد من أن تتوافر لهيئة المحكمة 

يقين لا يقبل الشك بأن المتهم قد قتل الضحية.. والآن.. سيدخل من باب المحكمة.. 

دليل قوي على براءة موكلي وعلى أن زوجته حية ترزق!!.. 

وفتح باب المحكمة واتجهت أنظار كل من في القاعة إلى الباب.. وبعد لحظات من 

الصمت والترقب.. لم يدخل أحد من الباب.. 

وهنا قال المحامى..الكل كان ينتظر دخول القتيلة!! وهذا يؤكد أنه ليس لديكم قناعة مائة 

بالمائة بأن موكلي قتل زوجته!!! 

وهنا ثارت القاعة إعجاباً بذكاء المحامى.. و تداول القضاة الموقف.. و جاء الحكم 

المفاجأة.. 

حكم بالإعدام لتوافر يقين لا يقبل الشك بأن الرجل قتل زوجته!!! و بعد الحكم تساءل 

الناس كيف يصدر مثل هذا الحكم.. 

فرد القاضي ببساطة.. عندما أوحى المحامى لنا جميعاً بأن الزوجة لم تقتل ومازالت 

حية.. توجهت أنظارنا جميعاً إلى الباب منتظرين دخولها إلا شخصاً واحداً في القاعة!!! 

انه الزوج المتهم!!! لأنه يعلم جيداً أن زوجته قتلت.. وأن الموتى لا يسيرون.. 


منقول ولم يتسني لي معرفه اسم كاتبه

----------


## وليد فوده

:Stretcher: موفق بإذن الله ... لك مني أجمل تحية .

----------


## shaalan

فعلا هو ده الذكاء  ولذلك احترم القضاء

----------


## كارلا لو

اهم صفة تتيح للشخص تولي مهمة القضاء هي الذكاء او الفطنة لذلك بالاضافة الى حمله شهادة القانون و ممارسته لمهنة المحاماة مدة كافية و ليس دخول المعهد القضائي الذي يخرج و للاسف الان قضاة بعضهم لا يستطيع تفسير النص القانوني الموضوع امامه بصورة صحيحة و كلامي عن تجربة 
يسلمووووووو عا هالموضوع الرائع

----------

